

Show HN: My project Se.cret.ly --one-use short links for secret resources - linuxlewis
http://se.cret.ly
My first "real" web app! I appreciate any comments/suggestions.&#60;p&#62;Also I am available for hire. Contact me at www.sambolgert.com
======
mintplant
For all we know, you could be secretly storing this data as it passes through.
How can a user trust that you aren't?

~~~
linuxlewis
I never thought of it like that I guess I consider myself a trustworthy
person. Deleting data right away is in my best interest at this point because
it keeps my hosting down. Less datase usage and less AWS usage. I could put up
a privacy policy but I doubt that would convince everybody.

------
linuxlewis
I appreciate any comments or suggestions. Thanks HN!

~~~
e1ven
I hate to say it, but I'd try to find a new domain if possible. With domain
hacks like this, They feel a bit dated, but worse, I never remember where the
splits are.

Sec.ret.ly? Se.cret.ly? S.ecret.ly?

Also, how big is the use case? I don't think one load URLs are something I'd
ever really want. What if they accidentily closed it?

And it doesn't prevent sharing, since they could just save it and re-upload..
Basically, either I trust them, or I don't. I don't see where a one-use URL
helps.

~~~
linuxlewis
I think the best use-case is when you're chatting with someone and want to
quickly send them something you wouldn't want to send unencrypted. A password
or some image of a prototype. Instead of posting it to a public site and just
waiting to delete the image, or text.

As for the domain, my goal was to keep it as short as possible. The root
domain cret.ly works as well so I could just downplay the "se." to prevent
confusion.

------
darkstar999
"immeadiately" should be immediately.

~~~
darkstar999
The red (such as in "Send a private...") is hard to see. Needs more contrast.
Same with the footer text. Use this to check for compliance:
<http://snook.ca/technical/colour_contrast/colour.html>

~~~
linuxlewis
Nice catch on the typo. Thanks for the color help. On my monitor it there's
more contrast but I just tried it on some friends computers and I see what you
mean.

